# Multicar policy - how to with diff renewal dates?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all,

Me and the Mrs are looking at a multi-car policy because it pays to both be on one policy instead of two with each-other as named drivers.

However we have a query with regards to our now separate renewal dates.

My current car will be coming off the road before the winter for some work and ill be buying another to use as a daily (with intention to use my current car on weekends only). My policy finishes at the start of December and the Mrs' policy finished in March next year.

How would we go about taking out a multi-car policy? As we both need to fulfil these policies to get another years NCB.

Would it be best to wait till March and cancel my policy and lose the 4 months on mine rather than cancel my partners in a few months and lose her 6 months or so, or is there a way we can transfer the policies over (ie keep NCB running - doubtful) even though the policies are with different companies and not with the company that offers multi-car policies.

Hope thats not too confusing! :wall:

Cheers
Andy :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I've just done this as I have to insure the missus mini so we rang up. My 350z was still insured with the insurance up in 2 months time. 

They said OK - here is the price for the mini, this has multi-car discount which is conditional on you bringing over the 350z when its up. They also quoted me on the 350z at the same time. I could either pay up then or wait and pay once its due.

I paid for the mini and it was then covered. 
They also replicated my 7yrs NCB onto the mini!

When the 350z came up. I rang them up. They then covered that but only for the remaining period of the mini policy i.e. 10 months (it still worked out proportionally cheaper than my current policy). The price was the same as they quoted 2 months prior

The total price was way less than i could find for anywhere covering the two cars


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah right so they might honour the deal if we took it out in December (when mine is up) then added the Mrs' car in March. Might be worth a ring then

Its about £600 cheaper to have both cars on one policy than go alone, plus it means we can then drive each others cars (she's not allowed to drive mine )

Are there any cons to a multi-car policy?

At present we live at separate addresses (only young, havnt got a house yet) but its still coming up at that price


----------



## type-r_mart (Jan 19, 2010)

When we did ours mine was up in may and my wifes in january so we set up mine as usual and then agreed a fee for hers from january to may the following year, so that we both have the same policy start date next year and they cover that as a years no claim aslong as we stay with them to. (Admiral) But i am sure i read that both cars have to be registered to the same address.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I insured my car with Diamond (im not actually a woman though) back in November and the mrs phoned them up today because they were coming up cheaper for her car, and somehow they have put us on a Multi-car policy even though we dont live at the same address  Might be because we are both named drivers on eachothers policies or that we have matching number plates, but i dont really mind as its saved us around £1000 :doublesho


----------

